# about your college !



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2007)

guys post anything or everything about campus here....share abt your college and campus life !

ok i start off
Pesit >> People educantio society institute of tech ! is my college
campus is about 18 acres its green and really cool......there is nesface in campus but the water they use sucks...and everything in the college canteen sucks big time....its located on outer ringroad....almost out of actual Bangalore city !! then there is another canteen..that also sucks
then there is hostel canteen 2 of em one for north food and other south food...north 1 is pretty ok but sucks again even the south !!

college timings 
weekdays  8:15 to 3:30
firday 8:15 to 12:45 ( half day )
saturday sunday holiday 

( but saturday i goto our info sci HOD for advanced prog classes )

rules : our college is damn strict !! i just hate it !
0) 85 % compulsary attendance !! damn it !! none is spared !!
1) No Entry inside campus without waring id cards !! serioulsy no entry at all !
2) No Printed T-shirts !! If security cathces u...u are thrown out of campus
3) no cargoes !! else thrown out of campus again 
4) Most of all no round neck shirts !!
5) the rule list is endles....we have fines for everything 
6) if late 5 mins..u r thrown out of class

yes and our college library sucks big time.....i dont know how its in top 100 college in india !! its sholud be out of 1000..thanks to its $hity library !

our ISE dep comp lab is pretty good ! LCD monitars !! and AC !! 


ok here is a pic of our college main building !!!

*photos1.blogger.com/blogger2/1925/4454/1600/238469402_1cc904d662.1.jpg*img02.picoodle.com/img/img02/9/8/27/f_2384694021cm_0e4ab4e.jpg

thats about my college..

oh yes there are v.few hot chics in our college.. pretty sad..so no bird show !!
but then again there are few hotties


----------



## swatkat (Aug 27, 2007)

Ha haha... Yeah.. I know about PESIT. Few of my friends were there in that college... So, which year you are in, now?


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ i am now in 2nd year !! or 3 rd SEM


----------



## swatkat (Aug 27, 2007)

Okay...


----------



## freshseasons (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont think this post is relevant to me.
  Still..here i let out..
  I completed my college 6 Years before.
   It was Symbiosis Law College Pune.


----------



## chinmay (Aug 27, 2007)

My close friend is in PESIT 3rd sem Doing mechanical engineering. aks_win do you know 'Siddhi Kaul' by any chance  ?

I am doing my BCA from MIT Pune and i am in 3rd semester. I have nothing to tell about my college because I haven't been to my college except exam days when its generally stale and quiet.


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 27, 2007)

Its rock and roll


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2007)

heyyy i dunno her...will see 

posting form my college library !!!!! time 10:20 AM !!


----------



## aditya.shevade (Aug 27, 2007)

^^ Your college seems... I dunno.. hard on students.

I am attending Walchand College of Engineering. It was supposed to get the autonomous status 2 years ago, but the university if fighting with the college in court.... big issue.

It is in Sangli, Maharashtra. The campus is the best thing. *103 Acres*. Many trees. Everything in the canteen used to suck.. but now we get some good items. 

The library had around 20K books and construction of a new one is under progress. According to a news in papers, this is supposed to be the biggest library of any college in India. (I dunno). Some 3-4 crore rupees budget.

Timings, 9am to 4:30pm. 
We were promised free Saturdays, but I dunno why, the college is now being held on 1st, 3rd and 5th Saturday (if any).

About the computer facility. We have around 500 computers. But the net speed sucks big time. One 2mbps connection per 100 computers (or worse). Dial up seems faster. And they have blocked almost all site (including orkut, espn. cricinfo.... and many proxy sites also). 

1). 75% attendance is compulsary.
2). We can wear anything as long as we do. (no short pants). No restriction on shirts, t-shirts. 
3). ID card hype lasts for about 1-2 weeks per anum.

But as usual with many colleges, only about 20% staff is good. Saying nothing more here. Public place... still got 3 years to finish BE....

Aditya

EDIT :- Wikimapia link, college closeup.


----------



## praka123 (Aug 27, 2007)

I hope ex-students may also post 
I had my course BE ECE completed at Karunya Engg college 6 yrs back.the college is run by some ministry(pentecostal&CSI) and it sucked big time with their strict rules almost the same as @Original Poster(OP) said;but that too 10 yrs back 
we used to have compulsary christian counselling with attendence.college starts at 8.20AM to 5PM with 30 minutes break for lunch.all students shud report to their mentor  blah blah..we had strikes for allowing bikes & cars.and also reg to canteen,hostels,allowing day scholar study!.

the college got diversity,students from all part of india,africa,hungary goes on.
the campus though looks gr8 although it is 30kms west of Coimbatore city it is like in ootty.westernghats silent valley forest lies in the west.fully covered by hills all side.bit nostalgic.wild elephants do roam through campus rarely,even wild boar etc 

Now Karunya is a deemed university for some years now.
*karunya.edu/
Its around 400 acres of campus,horse race course,helipad etc etc
*www.wikimapia.org/#lat=10.936172&lon=76.744019&z=18&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2007)

Well let me tell you about mine.

I am doing my B.E. from Dayanada Sagar Institutions,Bangalore in Info Sci and Tech.I'm in 2nd year.
Campus is quite small , around 28-30 acres but is full of tall and modern buildings. The canteen is so-so, good because its cheap but because 90% of the items displayed on menu are not available.
       Its been constructed on Shavige Malleshwara Hills, so there's 24/7 cool wind blowing.

College Timings:
9:00am-5:00am (vary per section) on weekdays
9:00am-1:15am (on Saturday)
Holidays on Sunday

Rules:
85% attendance compulsory (unless you bribe them heavily)
No entry with ids before 10 am.
Till now there's no restriction on the type of clothes you wear. But they may impose it anytime.

As every other buildings , our library has cool looks and nice seating arrangements. But when it comes to books, it lacks. Most of the needed textbooks are not available, and the available ones are of old edition.(Thank God, they have Digit...but without DVDs). Most of the faculty  are pretty bad (suck!!!) and hardly co-operative. Thats the condition of whole college, it has got looks but lacks in content. Thats the reason its not in good rankings.

The college does one good thing at least, that is they provide hi-speed(real fast, 300k*B*ps after 5pm) wi-fi network to hostel.Thats why I'm now addicted to net. Although Orkut and adult sites are banned, but proxies are not.

Here are some pics of my college:
*www.dayanandasagar.edu/image/gallery/build_l.jpg
*www.dayanandasagar.edu/image/gallery/hall2_l.jpg
*www.dayanandasagar.edu/image/gallery/hall5_l.jpg
*www.dayanandasagar.edu/image/CS40.jpg
*www.dayanandasagar.edu/image/gallery/canteen_l.jpg

There are few hot chics in our college, but all of them are booked
And I'm too shy to talk with the girl , i have crush on.(But thats another thing)


----------



## fun2sh (Aug 27, 2007)

ooo eggman tere ko apna college ka canteen kis angle se CHEAP LAGTA HAI. THEY ROB US HERE   

waise TERE KO KIS PAR CRUSH HOGAYA


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 27, 2007)

oh yes our college has wifi...big deal !! it also sucks.....the signal only in tech park and main building !!

and biggest **** is only 10 comps in lib to browse the net !! and u neva get one !!


----------



## Nav11aug (Aug 27, 2007)

im in IIT Kharagpur... awesome place fr geeks/nerds . Has an own Linux Group, 1337 forum, mirror fro debian,Ubuntu, gentoo,fedora,and archlinux .Has about 20 ISOs ...lol..install linux netime newhere in campus

And ah, the LAN, simply too good gigabit LAN , soem places are 'WiFi'ed .

Physical dimensions(  ) of campus ... 2100 acres ...largest of all IITs  

rules, yeaf but can break them ...hehe... 

and absolutely super-low density of girls. my batch consists of 52 girls and 833 guyz ..

more info at *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IIT_Kharagpur ...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Aug 27, 2007)

Well reading your posts..My college is worst of all.. 
It doesn't have a canteen...it has its own restourent. 


Rules are not strict here...
We can go in and out of college almost anytime,.,,,
(Bas security-person ko chai paani dena padta hai.. )

And about library...
Well I never entered it.. (Seriously)... I download all my course books..so never need to go into library.

My college is outta my town near HighWay... and town is almost pollution free so its very good atmosphere around my college.

College timing for my Sem. is 12:00 to 5:00 PM. (Each subject period of 1 hour.)


Oops forgot to give main info...

I am from Shree Sai institute of Technology, Ratlam (MP).
Student of BCA 3rd Sem...
(And honestly this college is sucking. atleast you all are studying in well known colleges.,)


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2007)

AIT, Pune >> Army Institute of Technology

college timings
weekdays 9:15 to 4:15
saturday(for final year only) sunday holiday

rules : 
0) 75 % compulsary attendance 
1) Entry inside campus without wearing id cards. 
2) No restriction on clothes except on thursdays(its the college dress day)
3) we have great fines for everything (largest ever paid was 30k by a student)
4) if late 5 mins..depends 


our college library is the one of the places u will never ge bored of.....its an e-library

IT lab sucks, 6 year old IBM hardware

Pic



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> Well let me tell you about mine.
> .
> .
> .
> .


I never thought u were shy


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> I never thought u were shy



Bhala Aisa kyon


----------



## Manshahia (Aug 27, 2007)

Well well..
got admission today..
gonna join day after tommorrow..
then will post the rules and regulations here 
www.cecmohali.org


----------



## Faun (Aug 27, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> Bhala Aisa kyon



u r one notorious spammer in this forum

thats why

btw just tell her ur feelings (dont tell it straight) after a bit of frenship. If she was meant for u then all is urs else someone much better than her is in ur destiny.


----------



## eggman (Aug 27, 2007)

T159 said:
			
		

> u r one notorious spammer in this forum
> 
> thats why
> 
> btw just tell her ur feelings (dont tell it straight) after a bit of frenship. If she was meant for u then all is urs else someone much better than her is in ur destiny.


In sab problems ke liye  this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66670




			
				T159 said:
			
		

> u r one notorious spammer in this forum
> 
> thats why
> 
> btw just tell her ur feelings (dont tell it straight) after a bit of frenship. If she was meant for u then all is urs else someone much better than her is in ur destiny.


In sab problems ke liye  this thread:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=66670


----------



## Faun (Aug 28, 2007)

i was never a consultant, so guess that was pretty noobish advice from me.

neway i like ur avatar but hate that celeb


----------



## cynosure (Aug 28, 2007)

I am in DIT -> Dehradun inst of Tech 1st year doing CSE.
Its located in the hills of dehra and is about 7kms from the main city. The location is gorgeous.

Teachers are good and all of them have experience of more than 6-7 years (Except the oldies who have PhDs  ). The mess provides good food and cafeteria's food is better than that.

Entire hostel is wi-fi-ed  with one router for every 12 students. But they have only 4MBps connection. Haven't got a PC right now so cant comment on the speed which one gets.

Seniors are pain in the arse and tell us each and everything that we dont wish to do. I hate them. 

There are about 20 PCs and 18K books (This is what they say) in the library. There are around 200-300 PCs in the CS department + more in the IT and MCA deptt.


----------



## eggman (Aug 28, 2007)

cynosure said:
			
		

> I am in DIT -> Dehradun inst of Tech 1st year doing CSE.
> Its located in the hills of dehra and is about 7kms from the main city. The location is gorgeous.
> 
> Teachers are good and all of them have experience of more than 6-7 years (Except the oldies who have PhDs  ). The mess provides good food and cafeteria's food is better than that.
> ...



Do you, by any chance, know this guy Ankur Pandita in 2nd year...In MEch Dept. He's in the same college as yours


----------

